# Birds pictures (funny)



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I just felt like posting some bird pictures, sopused to be funny.

here they are


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Elvis, Those pictures are very funny. Where did you find them?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Liked the bird pix, Elvis. That poor little boy, not just once but twice  . Do you know the story behind that picture?

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Great comical pictures, Elvis


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL,

I just went to google\images\ then i put in birds funny i got a few and posted them.

I dont know the story behind that boy, but i dont see a reason to cry lol, poop can be cleaned off lol. I was once at a beach and the seagle pooped on my shoulder so random... ugh  

Im happy you liked them!

Elvis


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Elvis,

I've always heard that when a bird poops on you, it is supposed to be good luck!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Hi Elvis,
> 
> I've always heard that when a bird poops on you, it is supposed to be good luck!
> 
> Linda


 I heard the same thing Linda, I guess that makes thet kid twice as lucky 
I hate to say it but I think that rumor is a crock of......POOP! I get pooped on countless times a day and most of the time if it's not for bad luck I'd have none


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

*haha... cute ; )*

Have you seen this one?

http://www.homestead.com/championpigeons/files/PigeonPoop.jpg


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I found this a while back and thought I would share.


----------

